# Slayer Aufbau



## s.d (19. März 2006)

Hallo,
habe mir nun endlich ein altes Slayer gekauft weiß aber noch nicht genau was ich alles dranmachen soll ich schreib mal auf was ich mir so vorstell ich bitte um zahlreiche Vorschläge und evtl. Erfahrungswerte gekauft ist bis auf Gabel Marzocchi Z1 Fr 130 eta und RF Kurbeln und Kettenblättern noch nichts.

Vorbau: RF System da es den evtl im passenden Gelb gibt                                         ansonsten irgendeinen anderen RF.

Lenker: RF

Steuersatz: RF Real Seal da es den evtl auch im passenden Gelb gibt sonst schwarz

Sattelstütze: RF

Schaltung: wird warscheinlich komplett Xt mit Xt Triggern

Bremsen: Bin ich mir noch komplett unschlüssig im Moment tendiere ich zwischen Hayes El Camino Magure Louise Fr aber hab mich noch überhaupt nicht festgelegt.

Laufräder: weiß ich auch nocht nicht vielleich hügi 240er mit Mavic Felgen mal schaun bin auch hier für Vorschläge offen

Reifen: vielleicht Nobby Nic bauche einen Alleskönner

Zur allgemeinen Info ich wiege mit Kleidung im sommer max. 65 kg die Teile sollten also ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht und Leistung sein und natürlich auch nicht so teuer. Einsatzgebiet sind Touren bis "light Freeride".
Freu mich auf eure Vorschläge und Erfahrungswerte hab mich noch nicht wirklich festgelegt.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## el Lingo (19. März 2006)

ein heisses teil, definitv. die lackierung hätte ich auch gerne an meinem slayer. touren und leicht freeride ist bei mir auch (ok, bisschen mehr fr vielleicht auch mal) so. bis jetzt ist deine wahl rect gut, nur würde ich bei vorbau auf nen diabolus gehen oder, wenn möglich, nen alten system dh suchen. die anderen RF sachen sind gut, silber bei steuersatz könnte auch gut ausschauen. bremsen auf jeden fall hayes, ich bin kein magura fan. und schaltung, ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber ich mag sram lieber.
und beim reifen kann ich dir nur wärmstens den michelin hot s empfehlen, gibts auch in rot, was deinem babe ganz gut stehen müßte. wahlweise in 2,2 oder 2,5. aber selbst die alten 2,1er sind einsame spitze, die fahre ich selber und damit hatte ich noch nie nen durchschlag. 
also, halt uns auf dem laufenden...

gruß meik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (19. März 2006)

Danke für deine Vorschläge weiß nicht ob ein Diabolus bei meinem Gewicht vielleicht einb bisschen überdimensioniert ist mal schaun was er im vergleich zum system wiegt... werde dembächts mal meinen Händler aufsuchen und schauen was er so da hat bei der Schaltung wirds wohl bei Xt bleiben da ich am Vertex auch Xt habe und die Gleichen Trigger möchte und das Vertex vielleicht auf XTR umrüste und dann die Xt teile ans Slayer machen kann


----------



## iNSANE! (20. März 2006)

Schoenes Ding!
Ich empfehle Dir auch eher die ElCamino - Maguras Louise FR hat zwar mehr Power, aber Magura macht auch oefter Stress.
Schaltung - SRAM!!! Habe jetzt die X.0 Trigger Kombi und das ist der Wahnsinn. Wenn Dir das zu teuer ist  -X.9.
Beim LRS - Ich seh CrossMax XL gerne - macht optisch mehr her als ein konventionelles LR und ist auch UST faehig.


----------



## reaper-klan (20. März 2006)

Wooow,cooles Slayer! War das das Teil aus dem eBay? Auf einmal war die Auktion raus,sonst hätte ich auch mit geboten!

@iNSANE!
Was meinst Du denn für einen Stress mit der Louise FR?


----------



## s.d (20. März 2006)

Jetz bin ich mit der Bremse total verwirrt  denn ein Kumpel der viel fährt auch heftigere Sachen meinte das die Hayes andauernd leckt und zicken macht und er seit Jahren darum nur noch stressfrei Magura fährt hattest du die Hayes insane? Wenn ich die Caminos nehmen dann werde ich auf jeden Fall Xt nehmen da die Caminos und XT sehr gut zusammenpassen werde aber auch so bei Xt bleiben da ich es auch am Vertex habe und gerne die gleichen Schalthebel  möchte und dan ggf. auch austauschen kann und dann XTR an Vertex machen werde. Crossmax muss ich mal schauen wie die vom Gewicht her sind .

Ja das ist  es hatte es aber schon länger ca vor 2-3 monaten in aussicht dann hab ich dem Verkäufer  nach langer Überlegung geschrieben das ich es nehm doch er hat die  mail anscheinend nicht bekommen dann hat er mir noch mal geschrieben doch ich hatte die Woche Beruffsschule war nicht zu Hause und konnte meine mails nicht lesen und da er es dann  verständlicherweise mal weghaben wollte hat er es bei ebay reingestellt. Als ich dann wieder zu Hause war hab ich mich bei ihm gemeldet und er hat es dann wieder rausgenommen da er ja so auch sein Geld sicher bekam.
Und morgen werde ich warscheinlich mal ein paar Teile erwerben


----------



## el Lingo (20. März 2006)

also ich hatte mit meinen hayes genau wie alle meiner freunde, noch nie probleme. kein stress mit wartung, einmal anbauen und dann einfach fahren und geniessen.


----------



## el Lingo (20. März 2006)

und beim vorbau würde ich mich der optik wegen schon für den diabolus entscheiden, ausserdem ist der verwindungssteifer. und die paar gramm mehr machen das bike nicht schwer.


----------



## reaper-klan (20. März 2006)

...Einen anderen als den Diabolus geht doch gar nicht!!! Mit den Flammen ultrageil!!!


----------



## el Lingo (20. März 2006)

ich seh grad, dass du das bike wohl lieber von einem fachmann aufbauen lassen solltest, wenn du damit auch fahren willst. wenn ich so schaue, wie die kurbeln angebaut sind, oh oh


----------



## s.d (20. März 2006)

Mach ich auch da ich nicht das Spezialwerkzeug habe die Kurbeln hab übrigens nicht ich so drangemacht das Foto ist vom Vorbesitzer. 
@ Slayerunldt wie bist du eigentlich mit dem Vanilla R zufrieden schonmal über nen lufdämpfer nachgedacht oder ausprobiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (20. März 2006)

Also ich hab Magura und Hayes gefahren.
Magura, war ewig am schleifen, der Verschleis recht hoch, der Druckpunkt ist ewig gewandert oder hat sich von allein verstellt. 
Die Hayes war ultra fading resistent, wenig verschleiss, besser dosierbar, besser verarbeitet und schleifarm. Der Druckpunkt hart - und nie am wandern.
Vorbau: Diabolus.
Wenn Du Dich echt fuer XT entscheidest dann verpasst Du echt was - du solltest die neue X.0 mit Triggern mal fahren - die steckt die XTR locker in die Tasche. Kein Witz.


----------



## reaper-klan (20. März 2006)

@iNSANE!
Shit,jetzt wollte ich mir gerade die Magura kaufen! :-(
Wo kauft man denn am schnellsten,günstigsten ´ne HFX9?
Brauche vorne Postmount,hinten IS2000 und am liebsten vorne große Scheibe und hinten geht bei mir nur 160er!


----------



## el Lingo (20. März 2006)

also seit ich auf eine 850# feder eingebaut habe, bin ich sehr zufrieden damit, vorher war es zu weich. und ich bin ziemlich zufrieden damit. klar, luft ist leichter auf das gelände einzustellen, aber sicher nicht so robust. und auf nen lockout kann ich getrost verzichten. ich kann kein störendes wippen absolut nicht feststellen. auch an der front fahre ich brauche ich mein eta bis jetzt nicht. habe ich zwar, aber nutze es eben nicht.
hayes ist definitv die bessere lösung, ganz sicher! ich kann da auch nie irgend ein fading entdecken, die sind unglaublich robust. hayes sind eh auf postmount ausgelegt, aber bei 8" vorne brauchst du dann doch nen adapter, da normal 160er sind. ist immer ein adapter dabei, aber eben nur für 160, daher mußt du für vorne dann einen anderen ordern, wegen dem postmount. aber das wird man die beim verkauf sicher erklären können.
also, viel spass beim basteln und erst recht bei dem ersten ride!!!


----------



## iNSANE! (21. März 2006)

Die HFX9 bekommst ueberall bei den Versendern oder eben im Bikemarkt.
Nur ums nochmal klar zu stellen - ein Magura Louise Fr ist NICHT schlecht - aber die HFX wird dich durch ihre unauffaelligkeit ueberzeugen - und das zaehlt.


----------



## trailsurf75 (21. März 2006)

Zum Thema Bremsen kann ich nur die schlechten Erfahrungen mit der Louise FR teilen (was die Haltbarkeit angeht). Innerhalb 2 Jahren waren 6 Sättel und 5 Griffe wegen Undichtigkeit fällig!!! Fahre an meinem Slayer eine Formula Oro vorne mit 200er hinten mit 180er Scheibe. Die Oro hat richtig Power und ist seit 4000 km stressfrei!!!


----------



## reaper-klan (21. März 2006)

... Hier hört man ja echt nur schlechtes von der Louise FR! da hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet!
Ich habe mir vorhin die Hayes bestellt und hoffe nun auf eine gute Bremse mit wenig Stress!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (21. März 2006)

generell gibt es gegen die Louise Fr nichts zu sagen, ich habe aber auch von der Louise auf eine Hayes und nun letztendlich auf eine gustav m gewechselt!
Die Hayes ist einfach unauffällig und darin liegen sowhol vor als auch nachteil! So komisch das klingt aber die bremse ist einfach super unauffällig! 
Ich habe sie vor allem wegen der hohen benötigten Handkraft bei langen abfahrten ausgetauscht, da is die gustav ja bekanntlich eine Macht...
aber keine Sorge mit de Hayes machst du nichts falsch!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. März 2006)

Die HAyes kommt von der Bremspower nie an die Louise ran!
Bei der HFX 9 hatte ich das Gefühl Öl auf der Scheibe zu haben.
Man musste ziemlich reingreifen um was zu erreichen.


			
				meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe sie vor allem wegen der hohen benötigten Handkraft bei langen abfahrten ausgetauscht, .......


Das kann ich also nur bestätigen.

Eine absolute Alternative zur HAyes ist die Shimano Saint. Es gibt die auch ohne Centerlock. Fährt nun seit knapp 1,5 Jahren an meinem Bike ohne das ich je entlüften musste oder sonst irgendetwas.
Den Satz kann man für 230Euro bekommen. Dafür hab ich Sie zumindest gekauft  

Für eine oro würden auch die sehr günstigen Ersatzbeläge sprechen.


----------



## T to the OBI (21. März 2006)

hi zu dem thema bremsen kann ich auch nur sagen das ich mit den Louise FR sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habe! Ging mir auch wie oben schon genannt dauert undicht! Danach bin ich die Hayes HFX 9 gefahren! Top Bremse, das einzige was ich gemerkt hab is das die 200mm scheibe wohl nicht so top ist! verbiegt leicht! Finde ich! Nun fahr ich die Formula ORO K24! Bin total überzeugt! Noch nie probleme gehabt, wartungsarm, unauffällig! Bin echt überzeugt!


----------



## s.d (21. März 2006)

Also war heute ein bisschen einkaufen hab aber nicht so viel gekauft farbiger Steuersatz und Vorbau gibt schon mal nicht zumindest nicht in gelb das passt nicht und würde nicht gut ausschauhen darum wirds warscheinlich komplett schwarz und ein paar rot eloxierte schrauben hab ich noch gekauft. Also wenn ich Hayes nehm dann schon dei el caminos und nicht die HFX wie ist es da mit dem Kraftaufwand genauso oder besser. Was haltet ihr so von avid oder hope?


----------



## iNSANE! (21. März 2006)

Caminos und HFX nehmen sich in der Power nicht viel.
Avis ist ne gute Bremse (die Juicy 7) die aber auch nicht "mehr kann" als die Hayes.
Anders dagegen HOPE. Exclusiv wie keine andere Bremse. Verarbeitung auf aller hoechstem Niveau. Power fuer jede Lebenslage - und zudem bei Bedarf mit Ahornblaettern in der Bremsscheibe.


----------



## s.d (21. März 2006)

Ich hab mal dem Frank geschrieben und der meinte man kann die Ahornbremsscheiben für jede Bremse nehmen außer Floatingdisks natürlich also muss ich bei der  el camino fast genauso viel Kraft aufwenden um zu bremsen wie bei der HFX?


----------



## el Lingo (24. März 2006)

hey, bei ebay gibt´s grad den zu deinen kurbeln passenden steuersatz, das wäre doch was!
hier der link:
http://cgi.ebay.de/RACE-FACE-Real-S...29282467QQcategoryZ100249QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## numinisflo (24. März 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal dem Frank geschrieben und der meinte man kann die Ahornbremsscheiben für jede Bremse nehmen außer Floatingdisks natürlich also muss ich bei der  el camino fast genauso viel Kraft aufwenden um zu bremsen wie bei der HFX?




Das stimmt, du kannst die Special-Ahorndiscs auch für andere Bremsen nehmen, ein Kumpel fährt sie bald auf der Louise FR.
Was ich dir erfahrungsmäßig zu den Bremsen sagen kann: Zweimal Louise FR, für mich eine sehr gute Bremse, ich hatte soweit keinerlei Probleme.
Aber meine Hope M6 ist von der Bremspower und der Dosierbarkeit (wobei dies natürlich sehr subjektiv ist) einiges besser. Und über die Optik und die Verarbeitung einer Hopebremse braucht man nichts mehr zu sagen! Exklusiv wie der Preis.....
Hayes kenn ich nur vom Hörensagen....

FLO


----------



## Der Toni (24. März 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt, du kannst die Special-Ahorndiscs auch für andere Bremsen nehmen, ein Kumpel fährt sie bald auf der Louise FR.
> Was ich dir erfahrungsmäßig zu den Bremsen sagen kann: Zweimal Louise FR, für mich eine sehr gute Bremse, ich hatte soweit keinerlei Probleme.
> FLO



kann ich auch bestätigen.Louise Fr. seit 1 Jahr und keine Probleme.
Kennt jemand den Preis für die Ahorn Discs. Sehen ja irre gut aus.


----------



## numinisflo (24. März 2006)

Der Toni schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich auch bestätigen.Louise Fr. seit 1 Jahr und keine Probleme.
> Kennt jemand den Preis für die Ahorn Discs. Sehen ja irre gut aus.



Da kann ich dir weiterhelfen:

Einfach auf diese Seite gehen  http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/

und den Frank anrufen oder per E-Mail danach fragen.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (24. März 2006)

Also danke mal für eure infos den Steuersatz werd ich im Auge behalten
und bei der Bremse werd ich mal schauen und ausprobieren wenn ich Pech habe muss ich mir hald irgendwann ne andere kaufen


----------



## s.d (21. April 2006)

Demnächst wird es nun hoffentlich vollendet da auch hier bei mir bald der ganze schnee gschmolzen ist stehe zur Zeit vor der Wahl des richtigen Reifens bin am überlegen ob ich mir nen breiten Nobby Nic oder nen breiten Larsen TT draufmachen soll hat oder evtl nen anderen maxxis hab mit maxxis noch keine erfahrungen gemacht. Brauch hald nenn Allroundreifen mit dem man nicht gerade am boden klebt


----------



## el Lingo (21. April 2006)

ich überlege zur zeit, ob ich mal nen kenda nevegal oder kinetic probiere. sollen einen wahnsinnsgrip haben...


----------



## s.d (21. April 2006)

aha ich werde mal bei meinem dealer wenn ich die bremse aussuche vielleicht mal ein paar reifen testen und mal fragen was er so meint


----------

